# IE Schrift viel zu groß plötzlich



## Krankes-Kaff (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem.

Und zwar ist seit vorhin auf einigen Internetseiten die Schriftgröße viel zu groß!
(Übrigens auch hier im Forum!

Bei Google ist es viel zu groß.
Bei GMX ist die Schriftart übrigens voll normal.

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, woran das liegt oder wie ich das ändern kann?


Vielen Dank und viele liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## KristophS (29. Juni 2004)

Es kann sein das google eine gefixte grösse etc. hat.
Ich würde mal versuchen auf Ansicht und dann nach einem Reiter Grösse o.ä zu suchen dort kannste das einstellen .


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (29. Juni 2004)

Schriftgrad auf Mittel umgestellt und alles ist wieder normal!


Vielen liebe Dank und dir noch einen schönen Abend!


Tim


----------

